# help: hw 2 install GCC in DSL ??



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 9, 2007)

i want to install GCC in Damn Small Linux
i hv installed dsl thru virtual box !! 

i could not install VLC player in DSL as it says no good or compatible compiler available

now how do i install GCC and then finally install any program that i want ??
i tried to google but i did not understand much 
was there a sticky to install progs in linux ? where did it go ??
few months back i had same probs in ubuntu...but gave up instead !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 10, 2007)

You can try to set up APT on DSL via:
*www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-n/f/viewtopic.php?t=98

And then *apt-get install gcc* from the MyDSL repositories which setting up the APT will give you access to.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ thanks i will try as soon as !!


----------

